# Konformitätserklärung



## Gaida (28 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen wo GENAU geschrieben steht das man als reiner Steuerungslieferant, z.B. für einen Maschinenbauer, für die Steuerung eine Konformitätserklärung erstellen muss, ist ja eigentlich keine Maschine ....?!


----------



## jabba (28 Februar 2009)

Ist aber ein Produkt welches durch die Lieferung an den maschinenbauer in verkehr gebracht wird. Dies ist nur mit CE-Zeichen und Konformitätsbescheinigung zulässig. Sobald ein Produkt in die Zuständigkeit einer Richtlinie fällt, ist die Konformität nachzuweisen.

Aber (unter Vorbehalt) je nach dem was im Schaltschrank drin ist, und es ist z.B. nur wie üblich Hauptschalter, Netzteile, Antriebsregler , SPS usw. drin muss ja ja nur nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie und EMV-Richtlinie bewerten. Die Maschinenrichtlinie gilt nicht für den Schaltschrank.
Manche geben die Info mann könnte eine Herstellererklärung (Neu Einbauerklärung) für den Schaltschrank abgeben, diese gibts aber nur bei der Maschinenrichtlinie, wenn es sich einen Teil einer Maschine handelt, der in einen anderen teil eigebaut wird. Z.B. für den Pneumatikzylinder.

Die Informationen sind immer schwierig nachzulesen, ahb die Infos auch nur durch die Pilz Schulung. Dort habe ich aus eigenem Interesse diese Frage gestellt. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Kennzeichnung
Die Konformitätserklärung muss ich erstellen, aber nur auf Anfrage dem Maschinenbauer liefern. Bis heute hat noch keiner danach gefragt, ausser bei Anlagen die Genehmigungspflichtig sind und der TÜV kommt.

Um was geht es denn genau bei Deiner Frage.

Wenn Du selber die Steuerung lieferst, achte darauf genau anzugeben das die Erklärung nur für den Schrank gilt und nicht für die Anlage.
Ich habe mal einen recht bedrohlichen Brief einer Behörde mit Androhung von 50.000€ Strafe bekommen, weil die davon ausgegangen sind das ich nicht die Anlage bewertet habe.
Mein CE-Zeichen klebte auf dem Schrank, und da hatte der Anlagenbauer denen gemeint die hätten ein CE-Zeichen und "hatten fertig"


----------



## HaSchi (28 Februar 2009)

Ist es nicht so, dass ich für den Schaltschrank, das einen Teil der Maschine darstellt, eine Bewertung (Risiko) und eine Angabe über alle
eingehaltenen Normen in der Konf angeben muss?

In der Maschinenrichtlinie wird ja auf Steuerung und selbst auf Stellteile und Bedienplätze hingewiesen. Da müßt eigentlich mein Programm und mein
Bedienoberflächen z.B. von Panels ebenfalls bewerten.


----------



## jabba (28 Februar 2009)

Der Schrank ist Teil der Maschine aber halt keine Maschine.
Ein Zylinder oder Motor ist auch Teil der Maschine , hat aber keine Bescheinigung nach Maschinenrichtlinie. Erst durch den zusammenbau wird es eine Maschine, und die gehört unter die maschinenrichtlinie.
Deshalb hab ich auch unter Vorbehalt geschrieben, da es immer wieder ein wenn und aber geben kann. Alles was ich hier aufführe ist kein verbindlicher Zustand sondern muss immer auf den Einzelfall betrachtet werden.

Von einem Schaltschrank gehen im Normalfall nur Gefährdungen durch elektrische Energie (Eventuell, Wärme und Strahlung aus).
Also nur Niederspannungsrichtlinie, der Maschinenhersteller fügt diesen in sein System ein , und muss nun alles betrachten.
Hier kommt der Knakpunkt, das man als Steuerungsbauer dann vom Maschinenhersteller z.b. die Sicherheitskategorie und eventuell Sicherheitsmassnahmen wie Betrieb bei offener Schutztüre mittgeteilt bekommen muss. 
ABER: 
Für die Sicherheit der Maschine ist einzig und alleine der Maschinenhersteller verantwortlich . 
Um mich abzusichern wurden vor Jahren alle Kunden angschrieben, das ich ohne detaillierte Angabe alles nur nach max Kat.2 baue.
Wenn man z.B. nur den Schrank liefert ohne die Anlage zu kennen, kann ich nie wissen was passieren könnte. Früher hatte ich da kein Problem mit, da ich z.B. bei Not-Aus oder Türe auf immer alles abgeschaltet habe. Heute ist dies nicht mehr ohne eindeutige und schriftliche Absprachen zwischen Maschinenhersteller und Steuerungsbauer möglich.

Und an die Kollegen die eine Konformitätsbscheinigung erstellen müßen.
1. Nie einfach alle möglichen Normen reinschreiben , die man vieleicht bei einem anderen gesehen hat, nur das was wirklich rein muss. Denn alle Normen die man aufführt *muss* man einhalten.
2. Eindeutig und sehr genau den bestimmungsgemäßen gebrauch reinschreiben. Nicht nur gilt für Steuerung xxyy nach Plan zzzz. Ich 
schreibe z.B.
Beispiel


> Steuerung für ein Tanklager ohne explosive Stoffe , keine WHG Anforderung für folgende Komponenten
> 3 St. Pumpen <7.5kW
> 4 Stellantriebe pneumatisch
> 3 St. Überfüllsicherung


 
Das hilft wenn später die Anlage umgebaut worden ist , die neuen Pläne liegen vor Ort. Dann sieht der Prüfer direkt, das eine Erweiterung vorgenommen wurde.


----------



## Gaida (28 Februar 2009)

Viele Dank erstmal, für die guten Antworten..

ich habe mir die WIKI Seite durchgelesen, da steht dann sinngemäß: Wenn es eine EU-Richtlinie für dieses Produkt gibt so ist auf dem Produkt eine CE-kennzeichnung anzubringen. Wo steht das im Original ?

Deinen Hinweis darauf nicht zu viele Normen zu verwenden ist sehr gut, habe ich bestimmt schonmal falsch gemacht  auch werde ich in Zukunft im Vorfeld mehr schriftlich machen um die Verantwortlichkeiten abzugrenzen.

ich hab mir auch mal die "neue" Maschinenrichtlinie durchgelesen, muss ich die Steuerung als unvollständige Maschine betrachten und hierfür eine "Einbauanleitung" schreiben oder ist mein "Schaltplan" als Doku ausreichend (abgesehen von individuellen Vereinbarungen mit dem Kunden) ?


----------



## jabba (28 Februar 2009)

Nochmal , der Schrank hat nix mit der Maschine zu tun, und ist nicht Teil einer Maschine im Sinne der Einbauanleitung.

Zur Verdeutlichung.
Hier geht es darum ,das manche Firmen ja Teile liefern, die an sich schon Maschinen sein könnten, aber nur als Teil einer Maschine verwendet werden.
Zum Beispiel ein Transportband, oder eine Servospindel.
Diese werden vom Hersteller dem Maschinenbauer geliefert, aber diese können ja niemals die Konformität feststellen, da diese ja garnicht die genaue Verwendung kennen. Sie müßen aber in der Einbauerklärung beschreiben wie ihr Produkt einzubauen ist, damit es als konform bewertet werden kann.


Zum einen muss von z.B. vorher klären welche Norm der Kunde umsetzen muss.
Ist es überhaupt eine Maschine ? 
Ich mache  auch Tanklager und Ex-Anlagen , das sind meist keine Machinen.
Wenn ja , dann En60204-1 als mindest Anforderung.
Kategorie , PL, SIL festlegen
Besondere Massnahme z.B. sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit usw.
Umweltbedingungen
...



http://www.bgblportal.de/BGBL/bgbl1f/bgbl104s0002.pdf


----------



## HaSchi (28 Februar 2009)

Aber in der Maschr. bzw. auf den EU Server wird auf Normen wie z.B. die EN6xx (VDE0113) verwiesen.
Ich glaube nicht, das man alles auf den Maschinenbauer abtreten kann.
Der kennt wahrscheinlich die E-Normen gar nicht.
Außerdem, wenn er das Programm für Steuerung und Bedienung extern vergibt, muss er sich auch darauf verlassen, dass das Programm den
Vorgaben z.B. bei Mehrplatzbedienung keine Doppelbedienung ermöglichen (steht in der Maschr.) eingehalten wird.


----------



## jabba (28 Februar 2009)

Natürlich wird darauf verwiesen, habe ich auch nicht bestritten.

Es ging hier ja um die Konformität für einen Schaltschrank.
Und ich habe genau geschrieben das jeder Fall einzeln zu betrachten ist.

Ob der Maschinenhersteller Ahnung hat ist sein Problem, bei der Gefährdungsanalyse kommt er an den Punkt der Steuerung, da kann er nicht sagen "ist ein kaufteil, hab ich nix mit zu tun". Spätestens am dem Punkt muss er mit dem Steuerungsbauer die Sachen abklären. Es kann das ja abtreten aber wo fängt der eine an und hört der andere auf.

Bezogen auf SPS usw. ist das eigentlich nicht anderes . 
Entweder der Lieferant wird komplett eingebunden , oder bekommt vorgaben gemacht. In dem Falle der Bedienbarkeit müßte er dann bei der Gefährdungsanalyse bei Dir nachfragen ob der Punkt von Dir beachtet wurde.

Bei Deiner Anfrage gehtst Du ja weit über den "eigentlichen" Schaltschrank hinaus quasi in die Maschine. Dadurch werden die Abhängigkeiten immer größer. Wenn Du die Steuerung baust , musst Du dieser natürlich so auslegen, das diese (falls erforderlich) der Maschinenrichtlinie entspricht. Du musst das mit Lieferung des Schaltschrankes aber nicht in der Konformitätserklärung bestätigen.
Kritischer kann es werden, wenn man Schaltschrank, Planung , Steuerungskonzept , Programmierung und vieleicht noch die Verkabelung und Inbetriebnahme macht. 
Auch hier bleibt der Maschinenhersteller als Verantwortlicher, 
es sei denn es kann nachweisen das er dem Steuerungsbauer alle die Aufgabe übertragen hat und die erforderlichen Unterlagen zur verfügung gestellt hat.
Dies ist aber kein Freibrief !
Wenn ich z.B. die komplette Steuerung liefere mit z.B. einem Servoregler für eine Achse, so kann ich nicht einfach sagen ich mache Kat2 weil ich habe ja keine Info. Ich muss die Steuerung entsprechend auslegen, und kann mich nachher nicht rausreden. 
Aber mal ein Beispiel aus meinem Alltag.


> Steuerung mit Not-Aus und Schutztüren, alle Ausgänge werden abgeschaltet, man wägt sich in Sicherheit. Nun geht der Maschinenhersteller hin und schliesst ein Pneumatikventil vor der Hauptluft an. Die elektrischen Signale waren durch die geöffnete Türe abgeschaltet. Wegen einer Verklemmung packt der Werker an das Bauteil, de Zylinder fährt im auf die finger , weil die Luft vor dem Hauptluftventil angeschlossen war.


Den Anruf der BG habe ich direkt abgeschmettert. Was habe ich damit zu tun ?
Jetzt kannst Du dagegenhalten es ging ja nicht um die Steuerung, richtig...
Aber ich weiss nicht alles was in der Maschine umgesetzt wird , nur der Maschinenhersteller weiss das, deshalb ist es seine Verantwortung.

Ich bekommen immer wieder Anfragen "was kostet ein Schrank für ein kleines Maschinchen, nix besonderes". Dann Frage ich welche Kategorie ? Und bis heute habe ich noch von keinem Kunden darauf eine konkrete Antwort gehört. Bei neuen Kunden höre dann meist "Wat is dat, brauche wir nicht , haben wir noch nie gemacht". 
Ich schreibe hier jetzt nicht von Kunden wie "BMW" oder so die zum Teil vorreiter in Sachen Sicherheit sind , nein der kleine maschinenbauer , der Handlingmaschinen baut, oder kleine Stanzen.
Vor zwei jahren kam ich zu einem neuen Kunden , der Systempartner eines Roboterherstellers ist, und z.B. mit einem eigenen Stand auf Messen ist. Die hatten weder die EN60204-1 noch die C-Norm für Roboter im Hause und noch nicht mal gekannt.
Sicherheitsanalyse... natürlich das ist bei uns ein sehr ernst genommenes Thema....
Kein Hauptluftventil, Luft bleibt immer an 
Servos sollen bei offener Türe laufen können, ohne sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit , wie bei Hand geben wir dem regler aus der SPS immer 10% Geschwindigkeit , das reicht doch.


ANHANG 
Weiter in der Konformitäterklärung schreib ich :


> Der betrieb der Anlage ist untersagt , bis der Hersteller der gesamtanlage die Gesamkonformität bestätigt hat


Würde ich auch jedem empfehlen.


----------



## HaSchi (1 März 2009)

Ergebnis für mich: Es ist eigentlich nichts klar festgelegt, wer für was verantwortlich ist - deshalb konkrete Auftragsgestaltung.

Nächste Frage:
Steuerungsaustausch von "Altmaschinen". Auftrag kommt vom Betreiber.
Hersteller nicht mehr greifbar.


----------



## jabba (1 März 2009)

HaSchi schrieb:


> Ergebnis für mich: Es ist eigentlich nichts klar festgelegt, wer für was verantwortlich ist - deshalb konkrete Auftragsgestaltung.
> 
> Nächste Frage:
> Steuerungsaustausch von "Altmaschinen". Auftrag kommt vom Betreiber.
> Hersteller nicht mehr greifbar.


 
Böses Thema.
Altmaschine heisst ja ohne CE-Zeichen.
Prizipiell ist hier der Betreiber zuständig, nach Betriebssicherheitsverantwortung.
Wenn nur die Steuerung getauscht wird, erfordert dies keine Neubewertung da der Austausch keine wesentliche Änderung ist.
Aber Achtung eine Leistungserhöhung dadurch kann dazu führen.
Z.B. höhere Drehzahlen oder größere Antriebe.
Auch wenn man die Sicherheit erhöht, aber die Leistung nicht erhöht wird ist es keine wesentliche Änderung.
Weiterhin gibt es Maschinen die eventuell neu bewertert werden mussten aber nicht wurden.

In diesem Fall wieder schriftlich festhalten , das keine Leistungserhöhung vorliegt , und der Betreiber nach Betriebssicherheitsverordung für die Umsetzung der Richtlinien verantwortlich ist.


----------



## HaSchi (1 März 2009)

hallo jabba,
das ist ja das Problem. Bei der Ablösung der Steuerung werden auch Funktionen geändert, neue Bedienstationen eingeführt, usw.
Dadurch hat man mehr Durchsatz. 

Wo kann man eigentlich die Grenze zwischen Maschine und Anlage legen?
Oder ist eine Anlage = Maschine. In den Richtlinien und Normen wird ja auch immer nur von Maschinen gesprochen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 März 2009)

... dann hast du m.E. den gleichen Ansatz, wie bei einer neuen Maschine / Anlage ...

@Jabba:
Ich habe schon lange keine so schöne Aufstellung/Richtschnur zu dem Thema gelesen. Toll und anschaulich beschrieben ...


----------



## jabba (1 März 2009)

Richtig, die Maschinenrichtlinie kennt hier nur Maschinen. Der Begriff "Anlage" taucht im zusammenhang "verkettete Anlage" auf.Dies ist ein Verbund von Maschinen die durch ihre Anordnung überschneidende Sicherheitsbereiche haben (vereinfachte Beschreibung) 





> Bei der Ablösung der Steuerung werden auch Funktionen geändert, neue Bedienstationen eingeführt, usw.Dadurch hat man mehr Durchsatz.


Vorsicht !Ein höherer Ausstoss der Maschine durch eine Optimierung ist keine Leistungserhöhung!Leistung steht hier für z.B. Geschwindigkeiten der Antriebe, oder größere Motoren oder eine Station hinzu.Ganz böse ist dies bei Altmaschinen ohne jegliche Unterlagen, wenn man da für eine Spindel z.B. einen Antrieb mit 4000upm statt 3000upm einbaut, ist das nicht nur eine Leistungserhöhung, denn dann muss die komplette Konformität durchgezogen werden. Also auch dynamische Berechnungen der Spindel, Werkzeuge usw. Das ist im Normalfall nicht zu erfüllen.Deshalb nochmals, ich geb ja gerne Tips, aber bitte immer auf den Einzelfall prüfen, aus der Ferne gilt hier alles als Geplaudere.Dies ist ein sehr komplexes Thema und ist nicht im entferntesten mit den sonstigen Problemen von Merkern und Pointern zu vergleichen.


----------



## Safety (1 März 2009)

*Handlungsleitfaden 1-2008*

Hallo @ all,
lese Dir mal den Handlungsleitfaden Maschinen.- und Anlagensicherheit durch
dann sollten einige Fagen beantwortet sein!

Jabba hat dir ja schon sehr viel beantwortet! Er hat eine Link-Liste erstellt bei dem auch dieser Leitfaden aufgeführt ist!


Safety


----------



## jabba (1 März 2009)

Meine Linkliste


----------

